

David Foster Wallace, Postmodern Writer Is Found Dead at Home - michael_dorfman
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/14/books/14wallace.html?em

======
aslkjdf
why is this on HN?

~~~
doubleplus
I just found this after trying to post the same link. I know it's not a
hacking topic, but I figure more than a few people here are fans of his.

